# Angelwax QED QD - Anyone Any Experience?



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Anyone have any experience with Angelwax QED QD?

http://www.angelwax.co.uk/?wpsc-product=qed


----------



## MortenDK (Apr 1, 2012)

Yes i have, and it can be described with one word - Brilliant


----------



## Jon71 (Oct 18, 2012)

There's a free sample I believe if you order next months waxybox today. 
Have a look on Facebook as I fancy trying that


----------



## gav1513 (Apr 16, 2009)

i believe this is what i sampled the other day, spray on the cloth and then wipe the panel, when giving it a final buff you could definatly feel it getting slick and the finish was fantastic


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Just got some of this today

Smells very 'chemically', bit like AF Rejuvenate

Just wondering if this is ok, or am I in danger of stripping my LSP?
:buffer:


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

just started using this myself about 2 weeks ago and its great already gone through half a bottle, but I use it every other day, (only because the bloke in the back street is working on his garden and its been very dusty, washed it a lot past week) 
And just looked outside and the beading is spot on, its not been waxed since Nov:doublesho but was using reload over the winter. (last time about 6 weeks ago)
Anyway yes its ok to use,lol, I thought it smelt abit like ipa


----------



## ZIGGYNO1 (May 30, 2007)

+ Found it very easy to use in the cold to:thumb:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Cheers Ziggy :thumb:


----------



## tzotzo (Nov 15, 2009)

excellent qd. it adds some protection too


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

I have used a lot of QDs and this stuff is the best hands down. Absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Shariain (Feb 6, 2013)

Been using it for a while now and it's great stuff. You will not be disappointed.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

First time use with this QD yesterday & wow! :doublesho

Super slick & wet finish and its not a fussy QD to work with

As slick as FK #425 & CG synthetic QD IMO :thumb:

Will post some pic's when the bl00dy weather allows :wall:


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

As promised -





2BM wash with Britemax CleanMax
Then coat of Angelwax OED QD
Wheels given 2 coats of Planet Polish Wheel Seal & Shine
Tyres treated with Megs Endurance tyre gel

A lot glossier than when we collected it :thumb:


----------



## alolympic (May 25, 2008)

Can this be used on all surfaces? I.e. Plastic trim, chrome and glass.
Looking for a one bottle solution like clearkote quik shine and interested if this is better.


----------



## Rabidracoon28 (May 31, 2012)

alolympic said:


> Can this be used on all surfaces? I.e. Plastic trim, chrome and glass.
> Looking for a one bottle solution like clearkote quik shine and interested if this is better.


In one word ................ YEP


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Anyone else using this QD? :thumb:


----------



## nickyd (Jan 16, 2014)

Bristle Hound said:


> Anyone else using this QD? :thumb:


After reading this thread,I'm about to order it.
N.


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

I use this quick detailer and must admit it is the best one going tbh


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

I have tried Angelwax Fast Foam , Supriour Shampoo and QED 
Fast Foam - best foam I have ever used 
Supriour Shampoo - extra lubrication and great smell
QED - very nice QD simply worth the price


----------



## ColinEhm1 (Sep 5, 2013)

all angel wax products are amazing cheap and well worth the price


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

A great QD. Only one I will ever use.


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

^ what he said. Excellent product.


----------



## Welshquattro1 (Dec 6, 2013)

^^ what they have said! It's easy to use with great results,excellent product.


----------



## Bristle Hound (May 31, 2009)

Nearly 6 months now, so anyone else having a play with this product?


----------



## MEH4N (Mar 15, 2012)

Yes, used it again today and it is good. Does what its meant to at a great price.


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

I don't think I've encountered an angelwax product I haven't liked! I have fast foam, superior shampoo, vision, elixir, bilberry wheel cleaner, wheel wax, desirable, revelation and regular wax. All excellent and value for money


----------



## Phil-1 (Nov 23, 2013)

Choppy said:


> I don't think I've encountered an angelwax product I haven't liked! I have fast foam, superior shampoo, vision, elixir, bilberry wheel cleaner, wheel wax, desirable, revelation and regular wax. All excellent and value for money


I think I must have almost all of their products. 
It's so easy to use. I love it


----------



## ALLR_155528 (May 20, 2014)

We all have our own likes and dislikes but it did nothing for me did leave a nice slick finish behind but other than that wasn't impressed by it


----------

